# Inbreeding!?!?!



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have just been contacted by someone via facebook who is asking if I can help him to rehome his cats as he suddenly has "too many"...Now this may be the cynic in me but I've done some facebook snooping and I just felt sick... I've attatched a photo of some of the kittens born two years ago posted on his profile and comments on others saying "she's a mum again, 5 more kittens yesterday" etc etc. I just feel like crying looking at them.

I can't leave him with any cats, but I can't take on inbred, sick cats that are a danger to my own/other rescues.

Even if they aren't inbred and I do take his cats, that only leaves more room for more kittens.

Does anyone have any advice? I don't have any proof of anything nasty going on, but I don't know if I should report him to the RSPCA in a hope for a ban on keeping pets?

Thanks everyone


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What makes you think they are inbred...? (just curious). Colonies of farm cats can become quite inbred for a long period before any abnormalities are seen. The usual effect is lowered immune system that allows any disease to take hold and proliferate.

And disease would be my main concern, with that many cats the likelihood of a sub-clinical disease is fairly strong. Endemic disease can also cause abnormalities as well.

How many do you think he has?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there anyway you can take the kittens on the basis he gets his cats neutered? Or take them for him? He might just need a bit of a talking to to help him understand it's not right to keep breeding his cats - especially if he's struggling to cope or find homes for them.

Those kittens eyes don't look that healthy in the pics


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It does to me look like antibiotics maybe needed, but until you go and visit you wont know for sure, i hope the kittens will find homes though and be healthy.

To be honest i have seen much worse.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I have just been contacted by someone via facebook who is asking if I can help him to rehome his cats as he suddenly has "too many"...Now this may be the cynic in me but I've done some facebook snooping and I just felt sick... I've attatched a photo of some of the kittens born two years ago posted on his profile and comments on others saying "she's a mum again, 5 more kittens yesterday" etc etc. I just feel like crying looking at them.
> 
> I can't leave him with any cats, but I can't take on inbred, sick cats that are a danger to my own/other rescues.
> 
> ...


If he has asked for help why not try and offer it? You could start by helping him obtain CPL vouchers for neutering, that will stop any more litters. You don't have to take cats from him if you can't accommodate them but you could do a lot of good with your advice and even explaining to him how dire the rescue situation is.

There unfortunately seem to be plenty of people that think leaving their pets entire and letting them have litter after litter is the norm. He could just be one of these uneducated people.

Why don't you try and start a dialogue and take it from there  you can soon judge if something dodgy is going on


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I doubt the RSPCA will do anything,he is not doing anything illegal, but he does need telling that he should spay and neuter, also you could ask why he is expecting more kittens if he cant cope with the cats he has, or help him as suggested to get vouchers for neutering
What does he do with these kittens? sell them or keep them,[usually]


----------

